# Ladies, am i attractive?



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

dont know how to post picture here but it is on my profile page in my albums


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

your pretty good looking lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

For once, I'd like someone who doesn't look like a model to ask this question. Then maybe they'd get an honest answer.

To answer your question, yes, you are. You look like Brad Pitt. Congratulations.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> For once, I'd like someone who doesn't look like a model to ask this question. Then maybe they'd get an honest answer.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, you are. You look like Brad Pitt. Congratulations.


cant tell if serious. because ive never had a girlfriend.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> cant tell if serious. because ive never had a girlfriend.


*shocked face*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wow!

I am 11 years older than you, and I also have never had a girlfriend! 

*facepalm*

Dude, you're normal. Stop trolling.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Wow!
> 
> I am 11 years older than you, and I also have never had a girlfriend!
> 
> ...


I ain't trolling i have seriously never had one.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

asw12345 said:


> I ain't trolling i have seriously never had one.


Neither have I.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Wow!
> 
> I am 11 years older than you, and I also have never had a girlfriend!
> 
> ...


An 18 year old with social anxiety is insecure about his looks, so you conclude that he must be trolling? I mean, _really_? What a horrible attitude to have.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

WintersTale said Brad Pitt and made me look...lol! Sho enough.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

You look manlier than Brad Pitt


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Imma look at his pics just to see if he looks like Brad. Ya'll better be right. :lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lyric said:


> Imma look at his pics just to see if he looks like Brad. Ya'll better be right. :lol


So what do you think?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

luceo said:


> An 18 year old with social anxiety is insecure about his looks, so you conclude that he must be trolling? I mean, _really_? What a horrible attitude to have.


But he is normal. He is above average looking, and is in the normal age range to have never had a girlfriend.


----------



## chiaza (Aug 9, 2012)

Lose some weight


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't believe you're only a year older than me, you look about 25. I look like a little boy in comparison. :sigh


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

HardRock said:


> So what do you think?


More like Brad's distant 4th cousin.

But he IS handsome.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

asw12345 said:


> cant tell if serious. because ive never had a girlfriend.


As if looking good entitles you to a girlfriend.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

asw12345 said:


> don't know how to post picture here


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I want you...bad...no ****...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Let me guess...you were a football player?

Are you a virgin, too?

If you are A.) a football player, B.) that good looking...

I don't see how A+B would equal C (a virgin)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I believe that:

SA + Bad luck = No GF/BF


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, you're definitely attractive by conventional standards.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Good looking people can have problems too.


----------



## CommanderShepard (May 25, 2012)

OP you are making me into a pedophile -_- <3


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've a theory that most males are unsure if they're good looking or not, esp. young males. OP, you look like a high school jock and most of them aren't bad looking.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Okay, as I was corrected in PM, good looking people can have insecurities, too.

I don't know how good looking you _think_ you are, but you could easily pull a 9 or 10 on the attractiveness scale.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


>


You look fine, but if want attention from the ladies you should lose the scruff and style your hair. Trust me, you will notice a difference right away!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> I've a theory that most males are unsure if they're good looking or not, esp. young males. OP, you look like a high school jock and most of them aren't bad looking.


I used to always believe I was ugly, but I'm just starting to get over that.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I used to always believe I was ugly, but I'm just starting to get over that.


Trust me, you're not ugly. Besides, when you take care of your physical health, you're bound to look your best.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You look fine, but if want attention from the ladies *you should lose the scruff* and style your hair. Trust me, you will notice a difference right away!


Nonsense! Leave the scruff; looks good.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You look fine, but if want attention from the ladies you should lose the scruff and style your hair. Trust me, you will notice a difference right away!


He looks fine the way he is.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Let me guess...you were a football player?
> 
> Are you a virgin, too?
> 
> ...


Yes i did play football.

No people have actually never commented on my looks. whenever i would walk by a good looking girl they would always give me a dirty look like i wasn't worth their time.

yes i am a virgin and havent ever been kissed.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You look fine, but if want attention from the ladies you should lose the scruff and style your hair. Trust me, you will notice a difference right away!


I like it that way!!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Aatxe said:


> As if looking good entitles you to a girlfriend.


I didn't mean to sound like i thought i was entitled. its just that most goodlooking people have been in a relationship by the time they were 18. therefore i didnt think i was goodlooking.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> I didn't mean to sound like i thought i was entitled. its just that most goodlooking people have been in a relationship by the time they were 18. therefore i didnt think i was goodlooking.


Maybe they think you're already taken because you're goodlooking?
Really, your asset doesn't determine what you achieve, it's your effort and luck. Work on it and you'll get what you want. :boogie

A dropout could have a decent job and a harvard graduate haven't. their current status doesn't tell they're smart or not smart


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

You're not ugly. 




By the way, I don't get the hype over Brad Pitt :stu


----------



## jhesh (Aug 20, 2012)

You're a good looking dude. Just be obnoxious, self-centered, and a funny jerk and you'll get all the ladies  Seriously.

60% of the time it works every time.


----------



## harvester (Feb 21, 2012)

yes good looking. No problems there at all.


----------



## harvester (Feb 21, 2012)

you know sometimes a guy is good looking but doesn't mean girls fall over him. Do not know about the dirty look but I think it is all about the Aura and Charisma obviously have to be handsome to some extent. you know what I mean? 

I knew a plain looking guy not handsome by conventional standards and dating a model, a stunning girl. Not sure if they are still together now this was a few years back.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Strwbrry said:


> I believe that:
> 
> SA + Bad luck = No GF/BF


lol!

No matter what you look like, it doesn't matter because that is you regardless. Work with it and go meet girls


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You look fine, but if want attention from the ladies you should lose the scruff and style your hair. Trust me, you will notice a difference right away!


I like the scruff, lose it and DIE. Just kidding... heheheh...heh. You're cute!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

jhesh said:


> You're a good looking dude. Just be obnoxious, self-centered, and a funny jerk and you'll get all the ladies  Seriously.
> 
> 60% of the time it works every time.


I just can't be the douche bag guy. its not in my nature.

and yes sex panther does work every time


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You look fine, but if want attention from the ladies you should lose the scruff and style your hair. Trust me, you will notice a difference right away!


hmm, maybe i'm different, but scruffy is the way to go, imo.. 

OP, you really are very attractive the way you are.


----------

